# I'm Now a Non-Smoker!



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

It has been 36 hours since I have become a non-smoker! And I have started my New Years Diet too. Yes, I know that's a tough one, but hey, gotta do it. 

I have quit smoking cold turkey as of Sunday night. And I have 20 lbs to lose....have lost 2. I intend to post everyday, if possible...old computer and small-town isp...bad combo...in order to stay motivated. I have changed my daily routine to avoid triggers. I chew on cinnamon sticks if I need something to do.

Anyone else quit smoking and are dieting at the same time?....Diane R.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

naww...but I quite smoking back in the 70s by figuring out that my morning cup of coffee and evening beer and watch TV was triggering ciggie craving. I switched to tea and started walking after dinner. Haven't had one since 1970.
Oh, I read your post about losing weight on Atkins. Congratulations! You have what it takes!


----------



## Bob in WI (May 10, 2002)

Way to go.

I quit smoking about 15 years ago. I haven't had one since. 

I have dieted several times, each with some success, but I usually gained the weight back. 

What I am doing now is counting calories, protein, and fiber. I make sure I get enough protein (130 gr) and fiber (25 gr) each day, and try to keep my calories under 1600. I am quite heavy yet. About 255 or 260. I don't have a scale, and I think that is a plus for me at least. 

Hang in there, no one ever said anything of value was easy. The results will more than compensate you for your effort.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

TCW- I'm right there with you! I quit smoking 4 weeks ago but am using the patch. Within the next few days I hope to quit the patch. I feel a major difference already in my health. 
I would like to lose 15 to 20 pounds and my plan is to go the low fat route as that seems to work best for me. Losing the weight is secondary to quitting the smokes though.
Good luck to you and I'll check back with you.
Cider


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks all! I still have not had a cig sice Sunday night so tonight it will officially be three days! No patches or nic gum either. I am also down 6 pounds. Some is fluid, I know, but so what, after the holidays, I was a bit bloated! I used to weigh about 225-230 (5'7") and with Atkins got down to 137 about 18 months ago and have kept it off. Except the last two Thanksgiving/Christmases I allow for much cheating. Today I weigh 152. I don't look fat to others at this weight, but my joints hurt at this weight and my clothes do not fit. I have to break out fat-pants and I do not feel good about myself. My, how our self-image really does change. I would have loved to have weighed 152 a few years ago and now I "break out the fat-pants" at this weight. My farm chores are way more difficult at just a few pounds overweight and I do not feel as "jockey-like" when running my horse. My back, feet and knees are not what they used to be...every extra pound makes a difference. I can pick up a 50 pound bag of feed and feel the pain that it causes thinking "That used to be all me!" But i can drop that bag of feed. All this rambling is to strengthen my resolve. 

But I am a non-smoker! And I will be back to tell yall more about it because if I don't, well, let's just say I need to be held accountable. Yall stay on me!...Diane R.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

TCW, congratulations! Keep up the good work! :rock:


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Cudos to you!!!!!!!!! Ive been quit now for a year and it went sooo fast. I also quit cold turkey. And they said women couldnt do that! We,ll show them... Just keep thinking of yourself as a non smoker. Dont replace smoking with food and drink lots of water as it cleans out the toxins. Cigs are nothing BUT toxins and poisen so clean it out girl!!!!Im soooo proud of you!!!! suz


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 31, 2003)

:goodjob: 
Great job. I have tried to quit sooo many time, sometimes for a few days and sometimes for a few months. I am going to try again>>> Cold Turkey, again.
You all have inspired me to try again. Thank you all so much for the inspire!!
I have also lost 20 lbs. the past few weeks. I have about 20 or 25 more to get where I want to be. I am using the tread mill and that seems to be working along with dancing the fat away. :walk: :dance: Good luck to you and to me. I will need all the help I can get!! BUT it HAS to be DONE!! :sing:


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Meowmix, Dont feel bad. I tried and failed a bunch of times before I finally made it. You have to get mad. You have to turn your mind set around. Instead of thinking that your giving something up, think that you are gaining so much. Get mad at the tobacco companys for putting you at risk with their poisens. get mad at the government for subsidizing the tobacco companys but making smokers pariahs at the same time and taxing them to death. Get serious about wanting clean lungs, more energy, sweet smelling hair and clothes. With all that its a piece of cake. Good luck and great lungs. suz


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I quit smoking a year ago, and I won't go back to it. I just started thinking about not being at my kid's wedding's and graduations and that was a whole lot of motivation. All the best to you. I am losing weight now, due to weight gain from stopping smoking, but It crept up on me.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Last night at 9 pm was ONE WEEK as a non-smoker! And I still weigh 152, not gaining weight. What has really helped me is a website that I have been going to everyday called:

www.whyquit.com

...also, yalls posts encouraging me have been invaluable. My teeth are already whiter! I have more free time. I am not going back! I have been through the worst! Besides, I am saving over a hundred bucks a month!....Diane R.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

TCW!! Way to go! I'm going to check out the website you gave.
I quit the patch a few days ago and am doing very well not smoking. The weight loss side of things is just too much to do right now. But that's ok. I'm proud cause I made it through two events that usually would make me smoke. First was a party and the second was my teen DD making me angry. I handeled both with grace and no nicotine!!!
Keep working at it!
Cider


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep Up the Good Work!!!!

I quit 3 years ago. I had quit many times before that, but always started again because of the weight gain. 
But this time was different. My son said that they were thinking about starting a family and if I was still smoking when they had a child, I wouldn't be allowed to babysit until I had stopped smoking. Talk about Tough Love!

But my husband and I did it together without the help of a patch or gum..
I cried for the first 3 days, but the worst of it was over then. 

I'm familiar with the WhyQuit website. You've found what I think is a much better stopsmoking aid than anything a doctor can give you. 
I used a similar site, and the support from the messageboards was what got me through. And I know that you've already got the support of the members here at HT to help pull you through!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Well done TCW!!! I quit the year I turned 40, I am now 44. I think once you have decided that "you have something to live for" it makes quitting easy....which is why we all have failed attempts at it...but you must experience a failure to succeed. You will succeed with your weight loss too. In another week you can start going near "smokers"...and as you turn away scared you may puke cos of the smell you can say to yourself "thank God I am a non-smoker". Also with my new found lung capacity I found doing those exercise videos were really good...just cos I could  or put Johnny Farnham up loud on the stereo. Wahooooo way to go girl!!!!


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks everybody, your support REALLY means alot. My DH smokes but he does go outside now and smokes on the porch instead of in the house in front of me. It has slowed down his smoking because of that. I promised myself i would not try to make him quit...that it would have to be his decision when and if he decided. I don't want to come across as holier than thou about it. But it is tough with him still smoking. But I have been good, not even one puff since i decided to quit. And yes, I did have to have something to live for in order to quit. I have two wonderful grandkids and four wonderful children. I want to live a long time. I will be turning 50 this month and I want to be a HEALTHY old lady! Not some ol' sick coughing granny! I don't want those smokers wrinkles around my lips. I had a cancer scare last spring...I was okay but it got my attention. My best friend got breast cancer herself and went through chemo and radiation and quit smoking herself. She was an inspiration. I asked her how she quit and she said "God". I also promised my son I would quit and I did not want to break a promise to him. He does not even know that I have but it makes me feel good inside that i have keep the promise all the same. I did not want to go to my grave having not kept that promise. 

Again, thanks for the support. I will be back!.....Diane R.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations! I quit ten years ago after smoking for twenty. It is the hardest thing I have ever done! Also one of the best. I feel so much better now that I used to. The dieting at the same time is hard. One day at a time, good for you!


----------

